# Rob away on Holiday



## Rob Fisher (7/11/14)

I was lucky enough to have won a free cruise on the MSC Opera to the Portuguese Islands and back and we leave on Monday for a week. Just in case you wonder where I have disappeared to! 

Here is my travel kit! Batteries, Toolkit, Rayon, 28g Kanthal, Ohm Meter, Tropical Ice x 3 and Avril and Lily! Just need the battery charger and I can be on my way!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Riaz (7/11/14)

awesome stuff @Rob Fisher 

enjoy!!!

dont forget to keep us updated with the pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (7/11/14)

Enjoy it @Rob Fisher ! Looks like an amazing vacation you will be very much missed here, a certain vape mail thread always goes a bit quieter when your offline.

I personally will make sure to post up some lovely squonk pics for you to fix when you get back


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/14)

Danny said:


> Enjoy it @Rob Fisher ! Looks like an amazing vacation you will be very much missed here, a certain vape mail thread always goes a bit quieter when your offline.



Hehehe... I so tired of waiting for parcels maybe this way I can chill on the cruise and maybe there will be a little Vape Mail waiting for me when I get back!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wesley (7/11/14)

Well done Rob,

Make sure to check down the sides of the ship at night, sometimes you get to see glowing jellyfish things hanging out around the ship.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Well done Rob,
> 
> Make sure to check down the sides of the ship at night, sometimes you get to see glowing jellyfish things hanging out around the ship.



Roger that Wesley!


----------



## BhavZ (7/11/14)

Enjoy the trip @Rob Fisher!

And vape up a storm !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 14893
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to have won a free cruise on the MSC Opera to the Portuguese Islands and back and we leave on Monday for a week. Just in case you wonder where I have disappeared to!
> ...


Lekker Skipper enjoy. We expect loads of pics.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (7/11/14)

Enjoy it bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/14)

Enjoy the trip skipper. I expect to see a picture of you at the captains bridge all having a lekker vape with them and teaching them about the merits of tropical ice with the REO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/11/14)

wow, that's super awesome Rob!! hope you have an amazing time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

Enjoy Skipper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (7/11/14)

Enjoy the trip Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/14)

OK packing now starts in earnest... it has been decided that Lily, Avril and Brooklyn are going with...Lily will be my number one vape with lung inhales... Avril for more Ninja vaping... and Brooklyn has zero nic and zero flavour in case I want to practice cloud blowing!


----------



## rogue zombie (9/11/14)

Enjoy the trip @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/11/14)

Nice that awesome. To go bag looks good. Just done forget to pack that charger. That would be an epic fail. Have lekker cruise and don't forget we are expecting alot of pics


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Nice that awesome. To go bag looks good. Just done forget to pack that charger. That would be an epic fail. Have lekker cruise and don't forget we are expecting alot of pics



Thanks! I have 2 Chargers... one on my desk and the spare one that goes into a suitcase before underpants along with a few bottles of Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (9/11/14)

Bon Voyage Rob! Enjoy! ... and remember, don't behave, its boring .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (9/11/14)

Lol, I can just imagine the antics Rob will get up to on that ship
I dont think they will be the same afterward
They will all be Reomized and Tropical Iced
And the passengers will all disembark with a new appreciation for porcupines !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/11/14)

Have fun and enjoy the cruise @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 14893
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to have won a free cruise on the MSC Opera to the Portuguese Islands and back and we leave on Monday for a week. Just in case you wonder where I have disappeared to!
> ...



I don't think thats enough juice Robster! I hope you have a super time on the ship

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/14)

Seeya Durbs!








Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (10/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Seeya Durbs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy!! 

PS: I would not put my Reo there 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Andre (10/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Seeya Durbs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, loverly....that's life. Enjoy.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/14)

Morning coffee and overcast weather 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/14)

Damn that looks like the LIFE!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (11/11/14)

That's the life..


----------



## Yiannaki (11/11/14)

Safe travels @Rob Fisher 

The forum will miss you ! Have a super awesome time and take good care of your ladies! 

Can't wait to see the awesome reo pics with beautiful scenery as well as some reo photo bombs!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/14)

Lily wanted to play mini golf but it's still raining. Will have to go eat again. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/14)

I spent a lot of time drinking Peach Tea looking out over the sea and vaping up a storm. I never vaped in the smoking sections of the ships because they were real stinky. I was careful with vaping and didn't pull the piss out of it... not once did I have an issue... spent a bit of time educating stinkies when I saw them.




Getting on board was a pain in the rear end and it took an hour to just get through the queues! They really need a way better system because the current system is really annoying!




The first few days the rain came and went but that didn't really worry me because I just went to chill and chill we did!



The food was OK and we ate way too much and the banting went out the window! I'm not looking forward to climbing on the scale! There was food pretty much available 24/7!



Lily in front of the big water feature which is the centre point of the pool area!



The last time we did this trip there were no facilities on the island we landed and it was really unpleasant... now they have good facilites and some shade which is a must for the hot days!



Pool and fun games on the last day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/14)

Lily and I peering through the porthole to the pool area! There wasn't much to perv at so I wasn't perving! 



Pizza's 24/7



I did get into the casino for a bit of a flutter but at $2,50 a pull it wasn't too good for the wallet! However a Straight Flush did help a bit! 



OK time to head back to Durbs!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

Rob that is the most classic review of a trip ever. I would read your review of any trip anywhere before the so called pros on the travel channel. Such an awesome perspective. I am a bit biased, of course

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (14/11/14)

Very nice Rob, looks like you had a great trip!

Believe it or not, those queues were even worse a few years ago - it was normal to be in that line for over 3 hours.

So they've actually had a huge improvement...


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Very nice Rob, looks like you had a great trip!
> 
> Believe it or not, those queues were even worse a few years ago - it was normal to be in that line for over 3 hours.
> 
> So they've actually had a huge improvement...



Well they won't be seeing me again! I don't do queues!


----------



## Wesley (14/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well they won't be seeing me again! I don't do queues!



I got around it by arriving there at 07:00 in the morning, soon as they open you are on the ship and can relax and whatnot. That queue is absolutely demoralising and debilitating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

